# #30 blade question



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Would a #30 blade be too much for the face?
I am currently using a #10 but would like to get it a bit closer...
Would a #15 be a significant difference from a #10?

Chanter thanks you in advance!


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

I bought a 15 blade for the same reason, but didn't see enough of a difference. I like nearly naked skin on shaved parts, so I use a 30 blade, but you have to be very careful not to burn the skin. I use a trimmer, which has a narrower blade. In my avatar and signature photos, you can see Sunny groomed with this blade.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

A 30 or 40 is what show dogs are shaved with, so, no it isn't too close. That said, are you pretty comfortable with the clippers? It's a lot easier to nick/burn with a 30 than with a 10. 

Sort of a side note, but I actually use a 45 blade made for my Bravura because the teeth are really super close together and I get a nice smooth finish and am less likely to nick or burn than with a 30 or 40. My light skinned brown can handle the 45 better than the 30. I'm still a novice when it comes to grooming and for whatever reason I struggle with the 40 blade, but not the 45.

I like a 15 as a nice "in between" from a 10 to a 30. It is definitely a visibly closer shave than a 10 and both longer and less likely to nick/burn than a 30. I started learning how to groom my own dogs about 4 years ago and started out using a 10, then a 15, then a 30, and so forth.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Chanter says thanks to you both!

Mom said safety first so she'll go out and get a #15 and use that for awhile. She is definitely trying and I've stopped pulling my paws away and 3 years of practice. I love love having my face shaved but mom's not super quick. So for now, a #15 it is!


----------



## TrueColors (Nov 18, 2012)

I use a 40 Blade on Jenna and I love it. I've never knicked her with it ( knock on wood ) but I have given her clipper burns a few times, especially on her tail. I used to use a #10 for a year or so and I switched to my 40 once my #10 got dull


----------



## Bellesdad0417 (May 18, 2014)

I always used #15s on my previous two Spoo's and was happy with the results. Naturally I continued this with Finn and he likes fine but he regrows whiskers so fast his face looks nice and short but it's like he has beard stubble.

I think I might have to go #30 once I get him a bit more trained to tolerate grooming, or as some suggest should I go right to #40?

And do you use #30s on the feet as well?


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

#30 on the feet is a good question.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I do a 40 on feet and for my black girls face. For my white and my silver I use the 30 on the face and neck and a 40 by the eyes. It's such a nice close clip and gives you such a nice clean foot. No sticky outies with a 40 blade. It does take time to get used to though. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Yes, yes if you use a 30 on the face, I'd use a 30 on the feet, too. I use a 45 on everything.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

You guys are just great to be able to shave your poodles face. I don't know if I'd have the nerve, since I've never ever groomed a dog. I admire all of you.??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bellesdad0417 (May 18, 2014)

Suddenly said:


> You guys are just great to be able to shave your poodles face. I don't know if I'd have the nerve, since I've never ever groomed a dog. I admire all of you.??


Feet and face are pretty easy it's the body Or head I don't have the nerve for. I tried to scissor my first Spoo's top knot what a mess she looked ridicules for 3 months. I might even have a picture of that fail


----------



## blacky55667 (Dec 29, 2013)

I use a 30 but I do tend to give him a tiny nick each time  He is AWFUL with having his face shaved always has been he jerks, grunts, growls, etc! I am bad I SHOULD use a 15 or 10 but I LOVE how short a 30 is...


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

I have tried a 40 a few times but I tend to burn his face. I don't have that issue with a 30 so that is what I use.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

I prefer a 30 blade on the face and feet. I'm challenged with a 40 lol. I prefer a 15 on the poodles I groom, but they get their faces shaves less than my boy so I'm not sure their skin would tolerate a 30. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I use a #30 on my toy Poodles. I do the feet, face, tail/sani with it. I like a nice, smooth finish on both dogs. You just have to be careful not to dig with it or press hard and be sure to keep the skin held taut so it doesn't wrinkle up when you go across. With the sani area, I have nicked them once or twice. But have since learned to be exceedingly gentle and light with the hands in that sensitive area. On the tail itself, always go toward the tip of the tail, not toward the back. Other places, sometimes you have to change directions and if it doesn't work as well one way, go the other way. 

I have a Wahl mini arco and it came with only a #30 blade. It works wonderfully for me. 

Matisse just got groomed for the show this past week end. I believe the groomer used a #30 also, could be a 40, not sure but it looks the same as when I do it. You can't really tell on the picture with his face. He has chalk stuff on to hide his tear stains, so it's quite white or more white on account of the light conditions for the photo. But you tell on his little leggers and feet.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> I use a #30 on my toy Poodles. I do the feet, face, tail/sani with it. I like a nice, smooth finish on both dogs. You just have to be careful not to dig with it or press hard and be sure to keep the skin held taut so it doesn't wrinkle up when you go across. With the sani area, I have nicked them once or twice. But have since learned to be exceedingly gentle and light with the hands in that sensitive area. On the tail itself, always go toward the tip of the tail, not toward the back. Other places, sometimes you have to change directions and if it doesn't work as well one way, go the other way.
> 
> I have a Wahl mini arco and it came with only a #30 blade. It works wonderfully for me.
> 
> Matisse just got groomed for the show this past week end. I believe the groomer used a #30 also, could be a 40, not sure but it looks the same as when I do it. You can't really tell on the picture with his face. He has chalk stuff on to hide his tear stains, so it's quite white or more white on account of the light conditions for the photo. But you tell on his little leggers and feet.


He looks so beautiful! 

I use a 10 blade on Lily's face, but I've only recently shaved her face. After reading though this thread, I'm going to try a 30. She's pretty good so we'll see how it goes!

Someone gave me a clipper with a "poodle blade". Wasn't sure where to use it, but it is awesome for doing all of my dogs' feet- really gets between the paws easily in these little guys. I think it's an old clipper, so not sure what the current equivalent is. I can say that my dogs' paws look so much better since I started using it.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

My trimmer has a #30 blade on it. I love the velvety look of her face and I like super clean feet........ but only after the third day is it what I consider the 'perfect' length!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I would only use a 30 after toughening up the skin with a 15. When you are getting as close as you will with a 30 it is very easy to burn a dog. But after you've been using the 15 for a while, it should be perfectly safe to then use a 30.


----------



## Dolly's Mom (Feb 14, 2014)

My retired show girl has always had a 40 used so I continued on with that (not without criticism from groomers I've met) but as I played around with other blades I found #10 was way too long for my taste I use that for sani areas but 30 is great for a clean face and 40 is used for lips and nose cause no one wants to kiss a smelly face! Oh and I use 30 for feet and 40 around the nails and sometimes pads.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I use a 30 usually; I like the satiny smooth face that results. My dogs are blues so they have tougher skin but also it's important to keep the clippers flat on the skin (don't just use the tips of the clippers), and try not to make more than 1 pass over the skin. Make each one count, in other words. Once you get to know your dog's face, you remember where the little moles and chiselling is


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

I am a bit squeamish about starting to groom since I have never done it before and don't want to hurt him. But I would really like my spoo to have occassional inbetween professional grooming cleanup of of face and feet. I have arthritis though so need a light clipper. Do you think the Wahl Bravura Lithium Ion would be good? 

After reading here think I'd better start with a 10 or 15, which is actually what his groomer uses. He is white/cream - does that make their skin more sensitive?


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Bellesdad0417 said:


> I always used #15s on my previous two Spoo's and was happy with the results. Naturally I continued this with Finn and he likes fine but he regrows whiskers so fast his face looks nice and short but it's like he has beard stubble.


If the 'beard stubble' is under his chin you could let him grow a beard My white/cream male spoo has one and gets so many compliments. Had to do something because everyone thought he was a girl.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

kontiki said:


> I am a bit squeamish about starting to groom since I have never done it before and don't want to hurt him. But I would really like my spoo to have occassional inbetween professional grooming cleanup of of face and feet. I have arthritis though so need a light clipper. Do you think the Wahl Bravura Lithium Ion would be good?
> 
> After reading here think I'd better start with a 10 or 15, which is actually what his groomer uses. He is white/cream - does that make their skin more sensitive?



Not sure about the clipper brand you are wanting, but I have and Andis Excel and it is extremely light and small. It is on the pricy side though. As for the being a lighter color making him more sensitive yes, the lighter colors do seem to be more sensitive than darker colors (or maybe it just shows up better  ). Because of this I use a 30 on my two lighter colored ones except for the inner corner of the eyes. I like using a 40 there to get it super short.


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

30 blade, but if the face is hairy, I will take it down with a 10 first, then go over it again with a 30 or 40. Love my Wahl Arco Moser because it takes a LOT for it to heat up, unlike the full size clippers. Also, clean dry hair is the only way to go. Dirty hair doesn't cut as easily, clippers get hot faster, takes more pressure, etc. Plus it ruins your blades.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

I ended up buying a #30 blade as the grooming store was out of #15 blades. 

I really like it but I'm going very carefully!


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Since I have never used clippers before, I sure wish there was a way that I could get someone to show me how and let me practice! My groomer says no. I think maybe she either thinks I am a klutz, or just wants me to always come to her.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

kontiki said:


> I am a bit squeamish about starting to groom since I have never done it before and don't want to hurt him. But I would really like my spoo to have occassional inbetween professional grooming cleanup of of face and feet. I have arthritis though so need a light clipper. Do you think the Wahl Bravura Lithium Ion would be good?
> 
> After reading here think I'd better start with a 10 or 15, which is actually what his groomer uses. He is white/cream - does that make their skin more sensitive?


I just bought the Wahl acro based on Poodlebeguiled recommendations . It is very light and I like it. Ionly bought to touch up the face in between groomings too.
I have never picked up a clipper before and didn't even know how to put the combs on.
I think I did an ok job, but I am not sure my groomer would agree. She just got groomed Wednesday and my groomer said, " You can bring her for tidying up in between groomings if you like". That was probably her way of saying I sucked, but once every 5 weeks for 65$ is all I am paying.


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

Perhaps she wasn't going to charge you? I tell my clients they can have one free face trim and/or nail trim in between grooms. That is with the hope that the dogs that go 2+ months don't get extremely long nails and that it will keep the scissors out of the owner's hands. 

It is difficult, often impossible, to fix an owner's "groom". Just sent home Yorkie mix today with one rear leg practically naked and rest of body had hair. Mom had picked up pieces of hair and whacked them off the leg and Dad really didn't want the dog shaved. If they come back regularly, it will grow and even out, if not, next time I will even it out and dog will go home looking as smooth as a Beagle. One of those times I tell the owner to "Please put down the scissors and back away from the dog". lol


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Carolinek said:


> He looks so beautiful!
> 
> I use a 10 blade on Lily's face, but I've only recently shaved her face. After reading though this thread, I'm going to try a 30. She's pretty good so we'll see how it goes!
> 
> Someone gave me a clipper with a "poodle blade". Wasn't sure where to use it, but it is awesome for doing all of my dogs' feet- really gets between the paws easily in these little guys. I think it's an old clipper, so not sure what the current equivalent is. I can say that my dogs' paws look so much better since I started using it.


I believe that is a a 5/8" blade. According to the description on one web page, this blade is used for cutting Poodle patterns and as a foot blade. Used to work in tight areas and cuts about the same length as a 30 blade.

It is the short width of the blade that makes it easier to do small dog feet. I tried to include a couple of urls below that describe this size. You can get them in different brands: Oster, Andis, Wahl.

*Wahl 5/8":*
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Andis-Carbon-Infused-UltraEdge-Clipper-32-Inch/dp/B001SV2J1S/ref=sr_1_1?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1410482734&sr=1-1&keywords=5%2F8%22+blade[/ame]

*
Oster 5/8"*
Oster 919-10 Size 5/8 Clipper Blade for Oster A5 Clippers Animal Clip/Trim Blades - Animal Clip/Trim Blades - By Oster #919-10 - 034264403840 at Goodman's Small Appliances Housewares and Parts


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

mom2six said:


> I just bought the Wahl acro based on Poodlebeguiled recommendations . It is very light and I like it. Ionly bought to touch up the face in between groomings too.
> I have never picked up a clipper before and didn't even know how to put the combs on.
> I think I did an ok job, but I am not sure my groomer would agree. She just got groomed Wednesday and my groomer said, " You can bring her for tidying up in between groomings if you like". That was probably her way of saying I sucked, but once every 5 weeks for 65$ is all I am paying.


You can ask her if she will do touch ups for free, but you would still have to take the time to run her over there to do the touch up. When I started grooming my poodle and only took him to a professional every few months, I got yelled at because I cut hair I thought was part of the TK and turned out it was part of the ear hair. Besides yelling at me, she showed me how to do it correctly. She knew she might as well teach me a little since I was NOT going to stop doing it myself most of the time and it would make her job easier.

With Youtube nowadays, we can watch videos from the comfort of our home again and again until we feel comfortable grooming our dogs. For years I shaved faces with the lay of the hair which meant it was not very smooth but still looked a lot better than when I started. I was afraid to go against the lay of the hair to get a smoother cut. Just this year I spent some time watching Youtube videos on shaving faces and I started doing it that way. Lots of good tips on Youtube for no extra charge.

You want to touch up your dog's face and your groomers doesn't like it, ask her what you did wrong and how to do it right.


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Indiana said:


> I use a 30 usually; I like the satiny smooth face that results. My dogs are blues so they have tougher skin but also it's important to keep the clippers flat on the skin (don't just use the tips of the clippers), and try not to make more than 1 pass over the skin. Make each one count, in other words. Once you get to know your dog's face, you remember where the little moles and chiselling is



I shave face a d feet in between grooming appointments. Not very well I M afraid, but at least it's better than that "grizzled" furry nose look!

Question: what do you do when shaving around those little "mole" bumps under the chin?? I am afraid I will cut them by going over it with a 30 blade.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

When she said you could bring her in, I replied I do not want to spend the money for touch ups. She didn't say she doesn't charge for touch ups. anyway, It is not her shop . She does a lot of poodles so I started with her rather than the owner.
I brought my Wahl in for her to put the right comb on which she did. She told me to just apply light pressure. I still think I will do it again next time because even though it wasn't perfect i will get better each time. Now that her face is much shorter due to my great job shaving,:beauty: maybe this time around I will only need to do a drop.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

MiniPoo said:


> I believe that is a a 5/8" blade. According to the description on one web page, this blade is used for cutting Poodle patterns and as a foot blade. Used to work in tight areas and cuts about the same length as a 30 blade.
> 
> It is the short width of the blade that makes it easier to do small dog feet. I tried to include a couple of urls below that describe this size. You can get them in different brands: Oster, Andis, Wahl.
> 
> ...


Thanks for those links! The blade that is on that old Oster is not the same fit as what I use on my Andis. Good to know I can order one for my new clipper. It really is amazing for doing their feet- haven't tried it anywhere else.


----------



## peepers (Apr 13, 2012)

A #30 blade is often used to clip the face of a dark colored dog. But, it often depends on the dog/groomer.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Axeldog said:


> I shave face a d feet in between grooming appointments. Not very well I M afraid, but at least it's better than that "grizzled" furry nose look!
> 
> Question: what do you do when shaving around those little "mole" bumps under the chin?? I am afraid I will cut them by going over it with a 30 blade.


Racer doesn't have bumps on his chin that I've noticed but I haven't seen it in 6 months 

He does have bumps on his cheeks though. Just keep the blade flat & the skin as taught as possible. For under the neck I usually have his head up to tighten the skin. I shaved him just today with a 30 & as you can see the neck/throat area look a little mangy. It will fill in in a day or two.


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi Poolann,
Thanks for the advice about keeping the skin taught. I think that really helps!

I talked to Axel's groomer and she recommended that when shaving the neck, I should run the clippers in a downward direction, from the chin towards the chest (I had been going up, from chest towards chin). 

Going downward really helped me avoid causing the "mange" again when I shaved him this weekend, haha.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Axeldog said:


> Hi Poolann,
> Thanks for the advice about keeping the skin taught. I think that really helps!
> 
> I talked to Axel's groomer and she recommended that when shaving the neck, I should run the clippers in a downward direction, from the chin towards the chest (I had been going up, from chest towards chin).
> ...


That's good advice from the groomer. Perhaps I can avoid the mange look next time. Lol

BTW...I just brushed him out & a good bit has already filled in.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

peepers said:


> A #30 blade is often used to clip the face of a dark colored dog. But, it often depends on the dog/groomer.


When you say of a dark colored dog are you saying not a light colored dog? My spoo is cream/white and my groomer says he has a really sensitive face.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

I've been using a 40, but I grew up clipping horses to earn extra $ so I'm pretty handy with clippers. I've always felt like it is harder to nick with a 40 since the teeth are really close together but easier to burn. Also, Hans is black, if that matters.


----------

